# General > Reunions >  Looking for Alec Ham

## caithgal

Can anyone help me with the whereabouts of Alec ham?  He used to work in Orkney on the tugs?

----------


## Ham Man

contact Alex Ham on 01955611372 or alexanderham@btinternet.com

----------


## caithgal

Thank you very much

----------

